# Rennie's in pregnancy



## Rmarps (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi
I'm confused, I've read the back of the packet and it says to use in pregnancy and while breastfeeding but, i asked the pharmacy where i get my fertility drugs from and they said that you can't use them when pregnant. Could you please shed a little light on the subject.
Thanks
Rach
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rach,

Ermm perfectly fine to take as far as I'm aware  They have a licence for use in pregnancy and as you say the pack information says it's fine too! Whether they are 'strong' enough for some people to resolve the heartburn is another matter though   but they certainly won't do any harm.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

